# BMWCCA-LA Chapter Auto-x (Sun., Dec. 17th)



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

This is our 2006 season finale autocross event, which will be at California Speedway in Fontana, CA. See my signature below for the Los Angeles chapter website and go to the "Club Haus" section and read the autocross information sheet for more details.

Thanks,
Gio


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

*EVENT IS CANCELLED........REPEAT*
EVENT IS CANCELLED, due to circumstances beyond the chapter's control, the insurance waiver did not get to California Speedway from the insurance carrier.

Sorry for the inconvenience,

Sincerely,
Giovanni Jaramillo


----------

